# Stuffed Green Chiles



## Barbara L (Oct 1, 2005)

Stuffed Green Chiles

1 can whole green chiles (4 oz.)
1/4 pound shredded jack cheese
1 ripe avocado
1/2 cup oil
1/2 cup vinegar
1 red onion (optional)
Salt and pepper, to taste

Mash avocado with salt and pepper.  Slit open chiles, remove seeds.  Stuff with avocado and cheese.  Place stuffed chiles in casserole dish.  Mix vinegar and oil.  Pour over chiles.  Slice onion over the top. 

Refrigerate 2 to 3 hours.

This goes great with steak.

 Barbara
P.S. I could eat these all day long, not just with steak!


----------



## lindatooo (Oct 1, 2005)

Wow Barb sounds delicious and easy!  I'm locked into Osso Bucco tonight  but this goes onto my "to make" list!


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 1, 2005)

You will love it!  Jkath can attest to its deliciousness!

 Barbara


----------



## SierraCook (Oct 1, 2005)

Any recipe with avocado and green chilies just has to be good!!


----------

